Ask HN: Why nobody uses .uk domains? - samuelb
======
bigblind
The .uk domain used to not be available directly. You could only register
.co.uk, .org.uk, and a couple of other subdomains of .uk. Since 10 june 2014,
direct registration under .uk is possible, but there's a reservation period
for existing .co.uk and other .uk subdomain customers to claim their existing
name on the .uk domain.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.uk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.uk)

------
Huhty
I don't think you can get just a .uk. I'm pretty sure it has to be .co.uk
which is a few extra characters thus making it a bit unattractive. Also, I
think only UK residents are allowed and have to be approved, similarly to how
Canada's .ca works. I'm not 100% sure though.

